
Google Is Killing Google Cloud Print - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/11/google-is-killing-google-cloud-print/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21598815](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21598815),
which was posted first.

